# subcooling / superheat



## toboto

Example sentence/context:
Sub cooling coil super-heat feed-forward control 
(Applied when a sudden change occurs in the compressor frequency)

---------------------
Necesito propuestas de traducción de la primera frase. Se refiere a un sistema de aire acondicionado.

Gracias


----------



## mogu

subcooling ---> subenfriado
superheat ---> sobrecalentado

Sub cooling coil super-heat feed-forward control 

Lo que quiere decir la frase es esto:

Control de prealimentacion (o control de alimentacion adelantado) sobre un líquido sobrecalentado usando un líquido subenfriado en el intercambiador.

Lo que pasa que una traducción corta no me sale. En español no creo que utilicemos tan pocas palabras para expresar algo así , pero ahí va mi intento:

Precontrol de alimentación sobrecalentada en un intercambiador con líquido subenfriado.


----------



## lauranazario

toboto said:
			
		

> Sub cooling coil super-heat feed-forward control


Toboto... ¿serías tan amable de brindarnos la oración completa (u oraciones)? Esto parace ser un fragmento de una indicación en un manual o algo así. Necesitamos más contexto para dilucidar el verdadero significado.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## toboto

Laura, éste es el contexto:

*Sub cooling coil super-heat feed-forward control* (éste es el título del apartado)

(Applied when a sudden change occurs in the compressor frequency)

The sub cooling coil's expansion valve  closes at a rate of –4 pulses/sec. if the superheat control value  reaches 5°C or lower.
 
A continuación viene otro apartado referido a otra cuestión; es decir, éste es todo el contexto de que dispongo.
 
Una posibilidad de traducción del título es la siguiente:
Control preventivo de recalentamiento del serpentín de subrefrigeración
¿Hay algún experto que me pudiera confirmar o modificar la traducción?
 
Gracias
 
Toboto


----------



## lauranazario

Gracias, Toboto... trabajaremos en ello.
¡Y sí necesitamos la ayuda de un experto!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## sibol

El texto se refiere a una máquina de refrigeración. P.e. Un aparato de aire acondicionado normal de una vivienda

Sub-cooling y Super-heat está aplicado al fluido refrigerante. Esos famosos que estaban destruyendo la capa de ozono. Tienen un significado muy específico.

Sub-cooling. Grados de temperatura por debajo la temperatura de condensación.
Super-heat.  Grados de temperatura por encima de la temperatura de evaporación.

Sub-cooling-> subenfriamiento.
Super-heat -> recalentamiento.

Ah. Traduce *coil* por *batería* nunca por bobina.


----------



## sibol

Perdona Toboto no leí tu letra pequeña. Pase por encima por este thread echando un vistazo rápido.

Control preventivo    de recalentamiento del serpentín de subrefrigeración.

Yo, si tuviese que referirme a esto, diría: Control anticipativo del recalentamiento en la batería subenfriada.

Lo siento no se me ocurre nada mejor. Aunque sé lo que significa la frase original en Inglés.


----------



## toboto

Muchas gracias, Sibol, por tu impagable ayuda. 
Perdona mi ignorancia en estas cuestiones y a ver si puedes responderme a esta pregunta:
¿Coil es una pieza eléctrica o el clásico serpentín por el que circula el líquido refrigerante? Porque de las veces que me aparece en el texto no puedo deducir si se trata de una u otra cosa.

Seguro que me surgen más dudas a lo largo de esta traducción sobre el sistema aire acondicionado y es un lujo contar con un experto como tú.

Saludos

Toboto


----------



## sibol

A tu pregunta es a lo que precisamente me refería en mi primer post. Encuentro este error en muchas traducciones.
Como efectivamente has indicado coil puede referirse tanto a la bobina eléctrica como al  “serpentín por donde circula el fluido” . Decimos batería en españa. En Argentina creo que dicen serpentín. 

- *Bobina*  o solenoide que es el elemento eléctrico consistente en un arrollamiento de hilo de cobre por el que se hace pasar una corriente eléctrica.
- *Batería* que es un serpentín con aletas de aluminio. Para que te hagas una imagen mental es como el radiador de un coche. Esto es lo más frecuente que te encuentres en un texto de refrigeración.
- *Serpentín* que es  similar al anterior pero sin aletas de aluminio. Se utiliza  cuando está sumergido en agua. Aunque en América creo que usan este término en vez de batería.

Utilizando el mismo texto que estás traduciendo.
The sub cooling *coil*'s expansion valve closes at a rate of –4 pulses/sec. if the superheat control value reaches 5°C or lower.
->La válvula de expansión de la *batería* auxiliar de condensación  cierra a una velocidad de -4 pulsos/seg. Si el valor de control del recalentamiento alcanza 5ºC o menos.

Pero sin embargo. 
Replace the *coil* of  the expansion valve.
->Vuelva a colocar la *bobina* de la válvula de expansión.

Y es que es un poco lioso para el lego porque en Inglés la válvula de expansión va montada en un _coil_ pero, algunas también lleva un _coil _ como parte constituyente de sí misma. 
Por cierto, pensando en esto se me ocurrió otra opción para sub cooling coil.
->Control anticipativo del recalentamiento en la batería  de condensación auxiliar.

P.D. pregunta todo lo que quieras.


----------



## toboto

Sibol, muchas gracias por la explicación.
Efectivamente, buscando en google se ve que "batería" es untérmino profusamente utilizado en España en este sector. 

Un saludo

Toboto


----------



## el_novato

Llegó un poco tarde, pero: *Nunca es tarde cuando la voluntad es buena*



			
				toboto said:
			
		

> ... *Sub cooling coil super-heat feed-forward control* (éste es el título del apartado) ...





			
				sibol said:
			
		

> ... Yo, si tuviese que referirme a esto, diría: Control anticipativo del recalentamiento en la batería subenfriada.
> 
> Lo siento no se me ocurre nada mejor. Aunque sé lo que significa la frase original en Inglés.



*feed-forward control* = control proactivo - control de anticipación (anticipativo).

El objetivo del "feed-forward control" es de evitar (anticipar) que suceda lo que considera una falla o error.  En este caso lo que se quiere evitar el "super-heat".

*Sibol.*
La batería que tiene la función del serpentín en diferente ambiente, ¿la llaman simplemente _batería _ o _batería enfriadora_?


Saludos


----------



## toboto

gracias, Novato.

Aquí decimos: Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.

Un saludo
Toboto


----------



## el_novato

Un acento lo puede cambiar todo.


LLego (llegué) un poco tarde ...  Es lo que quise decir.

Saludos



			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> Llegó*o* (llegué) un poco tarde, pero: *Nunca es tarde cuando la voluntad es buena*  ...


----------



## sibol

Hola El Novato:
- No he entendido completamente tu pregunta, quizás sea debido a que haya habido demasiado lenguaje implícito entre Toboto y yo. Sí es así intentaré explicarme mejor: Mi insistencia en recalcar la palabra batería en este dialogo no era para destacar el uso  específico que ésta tenga en España con respecto a América. No sé muy bien como se la denomina en América, y ante la duda incluyo esta posibilidad que he escuchado a algún colega argentino.
-      Yo iba por otro lado que Toboto captó de inmediato. En inglés se denomina con una sola palabra –coil- a un concepto que el español  emplea tres. Y además como en cualquier profesión o sector tecnológico se emplea esas palabras y no otras. ¡ Somos así de brutos !. De un tiempo a esta parte me vengo encontrando con la palabra serpentín como sustituto de los tres conceptos en algunos textos traducidos. Y  barruntaba yo que ante la dificultad que algún traductor podía encontrar para  distinguir a cual de los tres  conceptos se estaba refiriendo. Optaba por una solución “neutral” y hacía la equivalencia directa coil = serpentín. El resultado es nefasto, y puedo asegurarte que ha hecho confundirse a algún colega.

-    En España decimos: batería, batería de frío,  batería de calor, batería a dos tubos, batería a cuatro tubos,  batería de expansión,  *batería de condensación * (condensador), *batería de evaporación * (evaporador),....... Aprovecho el asunto para hacer un inciso. Sub-cooling coil; no me la había encontrado hasta ahora. Y me he referido a ella como a mi me parecía que de encontrármela  –fisicamente- me haría entender mejor. Sin embargo viendo la lógica de las últimas dos baterías que he citado. Sería: *batería de subenfriamiento*(Subenfriador).

Un saludo.


----------



## el_novato

el_novato said:
			
		

> *Sibol.*
> La batería que tiene la función del serpentín en diferente ambiente, ¿la llaman simplemente _batería _ o _batería enfriadora_?






			
				sibol said:
			
		

> Hola El Novato:
> - No he entendido completamente tu pregunta,  ...






			
				sibol said:
			
		

> ... Yo iba por otro lado que Toboto captó de inmediato. ...




*Hola sibol. * 

 Disculpa, no formulé mi pregunta adecuadamente.  Mi pregunta era que si usaban un solo nombre general  "batería" para denominar el tipo denominar el tipo de batería, o le llamaban completamente (específicamente) "batería de frto,enfriadora,  etc".    Era solo para conocer sobre los términos que usan,   pero con tu comentario siguiente, ya me has contestado.

Saludos y gracias desde México.



			
				sibol said:
			
		

> ... -    En España decimos: batería, batería de frío,  batería de calor, batería a dos tubos, batería a cuatro tubos,  batería de expansión,  *batería de condensación * (condensador), *batería de evaporación * (evaporador),.......


----------

